# What do you think of these names for our haunt?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We are splitting our haunt into two areas this year. G rated in the front / PG-13 and above in the back. Too many TOTs wouldn't even come into the driveway with the BAPU and 22' Spider on top of the house.

"The Playground of Screams" 
is our more kid friendly front yard display. It will have a mini blucky playground complete with teeter totter, swings, and merry-go-round. We are also working on a mini blucky zip-line.

"What Scares U" 
is the main theme of the walkthrough. It is hosted by some supposed "University Scientists" who are studying what scares people. It should give us the ability to throw a plethora of different scares at people to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice option.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the names are cute The playground sounds perfect for little TOTs.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> We are splitting our haunt into two areas this year. G rated in the front / PG-13 and above in the back. Too many TOTs wouldn't even come into the driveway with the BAPU and 22' Spider on top of the house.
> 
> "The Playground of Screams"
> is our more kid friendly front yard display. It will have a mini blucky playground complete with teeter totter, swings, and merry-go-round. We are also working on a mini blucky zip-line.
> ...


Last year we divided our haunt into two sections. We had a kiddie carnival area for the little ones with games such as pumpkin bowling, a fish pond, and three others. We also had a make and take table for them where they made their own trick or treat bags and entered the coloring contest. We also had a photo booth where they went in to get the picture taken, but on the count of cheese one of the ghouls came alive. It was really funny. 
The walkthrough was scarier for the older ones. I don't do gore, but it was scary enough that we suggested it be for ten and older. It worked out really great this way because everyone got to take part.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Names sound good to me.
One day when we have more room we'll probably have a two tier haunt but for now we just get the wee ones at the top of the driveway.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe Psychotic State?
You could hand out "Diplomas" to those who graduate/survive.

The kids one is fine, it's the adults who will read the sign so the word play needs to be aimed at them rather than the kids themselves. The kids just focus on the fun and candy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it never thought about naming 2 separate sections


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the names!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great idea, having the 2 seperate sections geared toward different ages, I like the names too!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have thought about this too, luckily we only have a few tiny tots around. We try and keep the driveway scare free and have candy there for little kids. By hidden, so lazy kids can't skip on the scares!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

How about Dead U.could even make T-shirts to sell making them look like a University T-shirt.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

great names!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Go with the play ground of screams


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

How about "Playground of Dreams" but scratch out the "D" and put in a "Sc"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool
we are thinking about doing a split too


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

oneshot said:


> How about "Playground of Dreams" but scratch out the "D" and put in a "Sc"


We actually live about five minutes from a "playground of dreams". It's where I got the idea. Papa Boo came up with the idea of mimicking their sign, but crossing out the word "dreams". We would scrawl "screams" under it in red/blood. Great minds...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

BoysinBoo said:


> We are splitting our haunt into two areas this year. G rated in the front / PG-13 and above in the back. Too many TOTs wouldn't even come into the driveway with the BAPU and 22' Spider on top of the house.
> 
> "The Playground of Screams"
> is our more kid friendly front yard display. It will have a mini blucky playground complete with teeter totter, swings, and merry-go-round. We are also working on a mini blucky zip-line.
> ...


To me, the playground of screams seems like it would be the scary part...
Maybe it's just me?

Cool names none the less!
:jol:.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe you could do a play on Wash State Univ (WSU = what scares you (as you originally had) and it could be the "Spookane Campus" since they have a Spokane campus. Naw...that's too lame. Also takes too much thinking on their part. I like your orig ideas better. Keep those.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We actually have a WSU branch campus here in the Tri-Cities. It's about ten minutes from my house. I thought of the WSU angle, and I figure some will make that connection and some won't.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great names. We had a "safe word" last season of, "Peanut Butter" that the TOT's could chant as they creep through the haunt.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> We actually have a WSU branch campus here in the Tri-Cities. It's about ten minutes from my house. I thought of the WSU angle, and I figure some will make that connection and some won't.


Maybe if there was a sign printed in college font...


----------

